# shortest cage oll and dp parities help?



## rachmaninovian (Jan 12, 2010)

mm..

I was trying to run acube to find the algs in <R, L, U2, B2, D2, F2> for corners set up and edge cubies blanked out.

the problem I'm facing is that acube gets stuck at depth 5 for a long time...any idea why this happens?

is it possible for anyone to help me to generate algs?
I realize that pure parities suck in real solves (though useful at times) simply because of their length; I have already found cage friendly algorithms for all the last 2 dedge cases, except these parities and the normal 3 cycles.


----------

